# [SOLVED] - alpine c-client chappa USE flags issue

## fefeh

Hi,

I need a text-based e-mail client so I found alpine since I used to use pine.  There is some problem between c-client and alpine using the chappa flags.  When I have alpine installed, it will not let me do an emerge world.

I start with a clean, updated system.

```

gentoo3281 ~ # emerge -DuavN world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] y

```

When I go to install alpine, it says the chappa flags are incorrect.

```

gentoo3281 ~ # emerge -av alpine

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4[topal=,chappa=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4::gentoo (Change USE: +chappa)

- mail-client/alpine-2.00-r5::gentoo (Change USE: -chappa)

(dependency required by "mail-client/alpine-2.00-r5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "alpine" [argument])

```

I change it in /etc/portage/package.use as requested.

```

mail-client/alpine -chappa -ssl

net-libs/c-client chappa

```

It will then install alpine.

```

>>> mail-client/alpine-2.00-r5 merged.

>>> Recording mail-client/alpine in "world" favorites file...

```

Then, when I go to do the update world again, it gives an error that they need to be reversed.

```

gentoo3281 ~ # emerge -DuavN world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4[topal=,chappa=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4::gentoo (Change USE: -chappa)

- mail-client/alpine-2.00-r5::gentoo (Change USE: +chappa)

(dependency required by "mail-client/alpine-2.00-r5" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

I comment out the lines in /etc/portage/package.use and try again and it wants them reversed again.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

gentoo3281 ~ # emerge -DuavN world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4[topal=,chappa=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4::gentoo (Change USE: +chappa)

- mail-client/alpine-2.00-r5::gentoo (Change USE: -chappa)

(dependency required by "mail-client/alpine-2.00-r5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Last edited by fefeh on Thu Aug 01, 2013 1:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

I just have 

net-libs/c-client chappa

in package.use, and alpine seemed to merge fine...

----------

## fefeh

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I just have 
> 
> net-libs/c-client chappa
> 
> in package.use, and alpine seemed to merge fine...

 

Can you do an emerge world afterwards?

----------

## eccerr0r

Emerging world hasn't been a problem.

Currently both c-client and alpine are USE=+chappa - I didn't set chappa for alpine as I think it's the default.  You probably could do USE=-chappa for both, they just need to match AFAICT...

And the default is +chappa for alpine...

----------

## fefeh

ok, that was it.  Both applications have to match.  The emerge message was not clear to me.

I commented out the alpine package in /etc/portage/package.use and put +chappa on the c-client and it emerged world again.

Thanks!    :Very Happy: 

----------

